# Compressor Voltage



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am purchasing a compressor and wanted to know the difference of the Compressor Voltage. I will need to have a outlet installed.

What to go with????
200 volt/3 phrase
230 Volt/Single
230/460 volt 3phase

Thanks


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, if this is residential, there is a 99% chance you can't get 3 phase power. Even in my industrial location It would cost me $10,000 to get the power company to put in 3 phase. Go with the single phase, most homes already have 220 single phase, unless you are a really old house, then you may only have 120 single phase.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

what he said.
Plus balance your load!
If the compressor will run when foggers, lights, sound, etc does on halloween and the compressor is on the same branch, you will likely trip the main breaker, or at least the individual breakers.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

deffently single phase unless of course you already have three phase. 

and put the compressor on it's own breaker. 

if you have a long run from ecletrical outlet to you air need use a longer air hose instead of longer wire. the longer the run for wire the more resistance that is created in the wire there for a bigger guage wire is needed. and rubber airline is cheaper than copper wire.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Could I put it on the same load as my Jacuzzi . Just kill the jacuzzi when I run the compressor?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Another rookie question... if 230v/single is what I get , will that work on a 220v?
This is what I am looking at Compressor

This is the one suggested to me by seven floors of hell. He runs 8- 80 gallons.
I have a lot of big props this year.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

all depends on the breaker, the wiring and the specs of the motor on start up and cycling.

single phase 220 ranges generally from 185V to 240V, for all intensive purposes, we call it 220V

To quote mr mom, "Yeah. 220... 221, whatever it takes."


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Another rookie question... if 230v/single is what I get , will that work on a 220v?
> This is what I am looking at Compressor
> 
> This is the one suggested to me by seven floors of hell. He runs 8- 80 gallons.
> I have a lot of big props this year.


nice choice for a compressor. we sell those with commercial laundry equipment we install and maintain.

check what the specs are on the breaker size. and gc is right the voltage will not be an issue. 208-240v is the norm i see on most equipment.


----------

